# Taking kittens outside for the first time



## ElsieRegAndFergal (Jul 15, 2016)

The kittens had their second jabs at the weekend. The boys are going back to the vet to bid adieu to their manhood in three weeks, and Elsie will follow shortly afterwards. When all three are fully recovered, it will be time to go outside.

We've always had cats so we know how to introduce one kitten to the outside world. But how will it work with 3? Part of me is saying take them out one at a time but then I think that they've never had to face any big changes alone before so maybe we'd be better taking all three out together.

The garden is enclosed by high fences so they can't escape easily but there are lots of hiding places, kittens can move fast and we've only got two pairs of hands.

We were also considering a halter and lead situation until they were used to being outside but that seems like adding another step to an already stressful situation.

What do you think?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not sure what you mean when you say it will be "time to go outside".
Unless the garden is 100% cat proofed they are far too young to be going out as the likely hood of escape is just too great..
If they really do have to be outdoor cats it would be better to wait until they are 10/12 months old,so basically I would suggest waiting until spring next year.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Completely agree with @buffie 
Just because they can go out after neutering and vaccinations doesn't mean they have to. What's the rush? They are still babies. Next spring would be ideal.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Buffie and Moggie14, I would not let such young kittens outside, not even in an enclosed garden. They are still small enough to wriggle through any tiny gap in the fence and then you may lose them. Too much independence too soon is not a good thing with kittens.

I have never allowed any of my kittens outside so young, they are just not sensible enough at that age. My youngest two (females) did not start going outside until they were just over a year old, and they were absolutely fine indoors up til then, far too busy playing to be bothered about going out. Last summer was the first time I let them out, and that was into a cat proofed garden, which they are still content with..

Taking an adult cat out on a harness and leash is fine but not a good idea for a kitten. The sooner you introduce a kitten to the outdoors the sooner they will want to be outside much of the time. You will be making a rod for your own back. The big outdoors will be such a treat for them - let them wait until next Spring to start enjoying it.


----------



## FlorayG (May 4, 2016)

I would disagree and say they can go outside, mine always have. First you need to teach each one to respond to it's name with a meaow so you can always find them. (or even better to come to call if you can). If you are feeding them 3 times a day still then give them a half portion for one feed so they are really hungry for the next one and then go out into the garden with them just before feeding time, they will probably stick together as they are not old enough to be totally independent and they will come back when called for meals.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

FlorayG said:


> I would disagree and say they can go outside, mine always have. First you need to teach each one to respond to it's name with a meaow so you can always find them. (or even better to come to call if you can). If you are feeding them 3 times a day still then give them a half portion for one feed so they are really hungry for the next one and then go out into the garden with them just before feeding time, they will probably* stick together as they are not old enough to be totally independent* and they will come back when called for meals.


If they're not independent then they're not old enough to go outside.

I would say wait until at least a year.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

FlorayG said:


> I* would disagree and say they can go outside, mine always have.* First you need to teach each one to respond to it's name with a meaow so you can always find them. (or even better to come to call if you can). If you are feeding them 3 times a day still then give them a half portion for one feed so they are really hungry for the next one and then go out into the garden with them just before feeding time, they will probably stick together as they are not old enough to be totally independent and they will come back when called for meals.


Can I ask why you would even think of allowing kittens out at under 6 months old,that IMO is just crazy.
They are babies with no clue about the dangers out side never mind being far to busy playing to even notice them.
I will never understand the logic (or lack of it) of pushing kittens into being adults way before they are ready physically or mentally


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My feeling is one of sadness when I hear of people letting out kittens out to face all the dangers outdoors. They are such vulnerable little things, who need our protection. Why subject them to such risks when there is no need for it? 

Kittens will tell you by their behaviour when they are ready for the next stage in their lives, and in all the years I have lived with cats and kittens I have never yet had one who started asking to go out until they were 10 months to a year old.

The point is they were all content to be indoors until then, with plenty to play with, cat trees to climb etc. By 10 mths to a a year they were starting to get restless and a bit destructive indoors - their behaviour told me that they were growing up, and that was the time I began letting them out into a cat proofed garden.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had kittens all my life and that is quite long. Please keep them in till they are 10 months to a year old.
Let them out on a harness by all means they will get use to that. Have a look at cat toys etc on zooplus. there are loads of things on there to keep them amused.
There are too many dangers caused by cars and humans. Kittens are way too vulnerable.
In fact we found one on xmas eve believed to be 5 months old. we took him in he was cold wet and he cried for 24 hours. I spent xmas day with him in my arms most of the time. In his new home he was quite happy to be indoors till he was 1 year old.


----------



## ElsieRegAndFergal (Jul 15, 2016)

:Happy


FlorayG said:


> I would disagree and say they can go outside, mine always have. First you need to teach each one to respond to it's name with a meaow so you can always find them. (or even better to come to call if you can). If you are feeding them 3 times a day still then give them a half portion for one feed so they are really hungry for the next one and then go out into the garden with them just before feeding time, they will probably stick together as they are not old enough to be totally independent and they will come back when called for meals.


Thank you, I was starting to think that I'd been a terrible mother for all these years 

We have always had cats from little kittens and with the exception of one out of ten they have all lived long and healthy lives. I also thought they were happy but now I am beginning to wonder if I left them mentally scarred by pushing them outside before they were ready...

I jest, of course. I completely understand that no two situations are the same and that there is no "one size fits all" answer, and on top of that, people will always have different opinions. I am at home with them all of the time and they are already establishing separate personality traits and behaviours. We live semi-rurally and most of the neighbours have cats too. Clearly they are far too little at the moment and I wouldn't dream of pushing them out before they're ready, but at the same time they spend ages looking out of windows and back doors, and always try to wriggle past me when I need to go to the dustbin or whatever so they're already keen. On the other hand, despite being confident little characters most of the time, they're all still afraid of the sound of the vacuum. 

I will know when they are ready to go outside but I obviously phrased my post badly because that's not the question I actually asked. We have never had three kittens at the same time before; usually there has always been an older cat to show any new arrivals the ropes so introducing them to the back garden has always been easy. My question is - with us only having two pairs of hands between us, do we open the door for all three of them at the same time, or one at a time? (Just to be clear, we always both go out with new kittens on their first few explorations).

Incidentally, our last three cats were all completely different. From a very early age, Jake would take himself into neighbours houses and spend some time with them. He might or might not check in during the day, but he was always home by bed time. Maisie used to spend most of her day in the garden chasing butterflies or frogs, and Charley really wasn't keen on outside unless his brother and sister were there too. We will live with whatever Elsie, Reg and Fergal each decide they want to make sure they are happy, well rounded cats


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

When I first let my girls out in the garden, my OH and I went outside with both of them at the same time, and the girls had a couple of hours outdoors, racing around playing and exploring. then we brought them in.

We gradually increased the amount of time and after a week or so we started taking it in turns to supervise them in the garden. The supervision was not just to make sure they didn't find a way over the fence but also to watch out for them catching bees and wasps (because like most young cats they loved catching insects and were not wary being stung).


----------



## ElsieRegAndFergal (Jul 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> When I first let my girls out in the garden, my OH and I went outside with both of them at the same time, and the girls had a couple of hours outdoors, racing around playing and exploring. then we brought them in.
> 
> We gradually increased the amount of time and after a week or so we started taking it in turns to supervise them in the garden. The supervision was not just to make sure they didn't find a way over the fence but also to watch out for them catching bees and wasps (because like most young cats they loved catching insects and were not wary being stung).


Thank you. 

At the moment they are doing what kittens do, which is a lot of playing with their toys (huge collection, rotated to keep them interested even though it ALWAYS comes back to one quite scraggy looking mousie )scampering around and lots of rough and tumble, with the run of the house. Recently it's started becoming more rough than tumble between the boys although it's yet to end in tears. I know that this is likely to change when they are neutered, although the last three used to have a mad hour every evening without fail. They never really stop being kittens, do they?

It seems that the concept of indoor cats is definitely more common since the last time we were in this position but for me - and this is only my opinion - it doesn't seem fair not to give them the choice. Be sure that we are more than making the most of it in the meantime


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't like my cats to be indoors all the time. They get such huge pleasure from being outdoors it giives another dimension to their lives and I would hate for them to miss that. My girls in particular (aged 3) really come to life out in the garden, all their senses are alert and out of choice they spend all day outside until I bring thm in at dusk.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ElsieRegAndFergal said:


> Thank you.
> 
> At the moment they are doing what kittens do, which is a lot of playing with their toys (huge collection, rotated to keep them interested even though it ALWAYS comes back to one quite scraggy looking mousie )scampering around and lots of rough and tumble, with the run of the house. Recently it's started becoming more rough than tumble between the boys although it's yet to end in tears. I know that this is likely to change when they are neutered, although the last three used to have a mad hour every evening without fail. They never really stop being kittens, do they?
> 
> It seems that the concept of indoor cats is definitely more common since the last time we were in this position but for me - and this is only my opinion - *it doesn't seem fair not to give them the choice*. Be sure that we are more than making the most of it in the meantime


As you rightly say it is your opinion,to which you are entitled,my only concern is with the wording "it doesn't seem fair not to give them the choice".
A choice can only be made when you are fully aware of what the choices could mean,in this case we are talking about kittens who have no concept of what it means to be "outside" so sorry I still have to disagree.
Young cats/kittens are not physically or mentally able to cope with the dangers or the "neighbourhood bully" therefore we have to make these decisions for them.
If, when they are old enough(when ever that is) you decide that you can open the door and let them roam then you have at least allowed them to mature,but to do so before they have reached that point then IMO you are playing Russian Roulette with their lives.


----------



## ElsieRegAndFergal (Jul 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> As you rightly say it is your opinion,to which you are entitled,my only concern is with the wording "it doesn't seem fair not to give them the choice".
> A choice can only be made when you are fully aware of what the choices could mean,in this case we are talking about kittens who have no concept of what it means to be "outside" so sorry I still have to disagree.
> Young cats/kittens are not physically or mentally able to cope with the dangers or the "neighbourhood bully" therefore we have to make these decisions for them.
> If, when they are old enough(when ever that is) you decide that you can open the door and let them roam then you have at least allowed them to mature,but to do so before they have reached that point then IMO you are playing Russian Roulette with their lives.


Russian Roulette? That's a bit harsh, isn't it?

How are they meant to learn about danger if they never encounter it?

I guess my best option is to trust my gut instinct as I always have and follow their lead. That seems to have worked well for everybody over the last 35 years


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ElsieRegAndFergal said:


> *Russian Roulette? That's a bit harsh, isn't it?*
> 
> How are they meant to learn about danger if they never encounter it?
> 
> I guess my best option is to trust my gut instinct as I always have and follow their lead. That seems to have worked well for everybody over the last 35 years


I don't see it as harsh in the slightest,at such a young age every time they venture out of sight anything could happen to them.
Yes they need to encounter "situations" to learn how to deal with them but not until they are physically/mentally able to do it .
The world has changed greatly in 35 years and for animals that change hasn't always been in their favour.


----------



## ElsieRegAndFergal (Jul 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> Personally I wouldn't like my cats to be indoors all the time. They get such huge pleasure from being outdoors it giives another dimension to their lives and I would hate for them to miss that. My girls in particular (aged 3) really come to life out in the garden, all their senses are alert and out of choice they spend all day outside until I bring thm in at dusk.


Thank you, again. That's exactly what all of my previous kitties have had, and what I want for these three munchkins, too 

When the time is right, of course.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just to be clear ,I don't think cats should be "indoors" all the time,Meeko has a large run in the garden with climbers/scratchers/beds etc which he has free access to from a tunnel connected to a smaller run over the back door.
My concern with free roaming is that it isn't safe and can be annoying to other folks who don't like/want cats on their property which then puts cats at risk.


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

The wording on your post definitely suggested that you would be letting them outside after neutering in a few weeks time. Glad this isn't the case 

I've always adopted cats as adults but as kittens I would wait until at least six months old but to be honest I think even six months is a little young myself. I would want the cat to be way out of the trusting kitten phase. I think you have the right idea of waiting until their behaviour tells you that they are ready and that they are sensible enough to run from danger, etc. My cats stay indoors through their own choice, which I am relieved about as I much prefer them living as indoor cats but I wouldn't have stopped them if they had wanted to explore outdoors.

With three I think you are best doing it altogether x


----------



## charli (Jun 17, 2016)

I would teach them to come (or at least meow) when you shout them- either individual names or a collective name (we chose 'kittens'- when the cats grow up I imagine they'll still come to the shout of 'kittens'!). Then let all three out into the garden with you (I've got 2 six month kittens and there's only one of me), they'll probably stick together. Mine mostly follow me around- if I go in the shed they follow, if I go back in the house, they follow. Yes young kittens have no sense, but they're unlikely to get into massive trouble whilst you're nearby (ok- the bravest of mine did get on next doors garage roof, but he also got down when I shouted him!). I keep the back door open the whole time so they have somewhere to run to. I don't have a catproof garden by any means, but they haven't wanted to leave it yet. We've encountered adult cats (they won't come near if I am there), chickens (fascinating!), bees (next door has a bee hive), the pond-fountain (hilarious), and rain (we don't like rain). It is ever so funny watching them, and they're always happy to come back inside for dinner. It will be a few months until they go out on their own.

I imagine this would be a different story if it were winter and I weren't outside everyday anyway!


----------



## ElsieRegAndFergal (Jul 15, 2016)

charli said:


> I would teach them to come (or at least meow) when you shout them- either individual names or a collective name (we chose 'kittens'- when the cats grow up I imagine they'll still come to the shout of 'kittens'!). Then let all three out into the garden with you (I've got 2 six month kittens and there's only one of me), they'll probably stick together. Mine mostly follow me around- if I go in the shed they follow, if I go back in the house, they follow. Yes young kittens have no sense, but they're unlikely to get into massive trouble whilst you're nearby (ok- the bravest of mine did get on next doors garage roof, but he also got down when I shouted him!). I keep the back door open the whole time so they have somewhere to run to. I don't have a catproof garden by any means, but they haven't wanted to leave it yet. We've encountered adult cats (they won't come near if I am there), chickens (fascinating!), bees (next door has a bee hive), the pond-fountain (hilarious), and rain (we don't like rain). It is ever so funny watching them, and they're always happy to come back inside for dinner. It will be a few months until they go out on their own.
> 
> I imagine this would be a different story if it were winter and I weren't outside everyday anyway!


Aww, they sound delightful! Are they siblings? Do they ever go outside without you?


----------



## charli (Jun 17, 2016)

ElsieRegAndFergal said:


> Aww, they sound delightful! Are they siblings? Do they ever go outside without you?


Yup they're brothers, they've never been apart. And so far they've not been out without me- I mean I don't stand and watch them the whole time we're out, and sometimes I do nip inside to get a drink or whatever (though usually they follow me), but I'm always in earshot if they do get in trouble. They're really vocal cats and they're constantly talking to each other- so you'd know swiftly if someone got lost or stuck or something!

Today they've been 'chasing' the (large fowl) chickens, the chickens are unimpressed by these rude young things that don't give them the respect they deserve. I say 'chasing' because the kittens are not at all stealthy, and the chickens just seem bemused that these smaller fluffy things keep running past them.


----------

